# When turning on Bitlocker C drive becomes full.



## cgatlan (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have just reimaged my PC. After reimage the drive was 120GB(approx) free from 148GB HD. I turned on Bitlocker and after reboot the drive fills up until only 5.99GB free from 148GB. 

I have done this twice now, but cannot understand why. I've googled "when turning on bitlocker c drive is almost full" but to no avail.

Anyone had any similar experiences, and know how to resolve? (will it automatically revert once the encrypt is complete?)

Thanks,


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes - bitlocker uses all but ~6GB of the drive during conversion, but it will give the space back once the drive is encrypted. This is completely normal.


----------

